# Go big or go home!!



## Woodnknots (Dec 14, 2006)

I made these platters as a special order for one of our Master Chiefs at work.  They are 21" across, and easily the biggest things I've turned so far.  I posted a picture of the Master Chief holding them as a size comparison.  He is 6'6" tall.  Both are made from african mahogony and are finished with Waterlox.
The first pic shows them leaning up against a blanket chest I recently finished.


----------



## pete00 (Dec 14, 2006)

now THOSE are platters, and they look great as well.......

did you have to bring the tree into the house to cut and turn them...[]


----------



## Dario (Dec 14, 2006)

Awesome!  You can convert those to (side) table tops! [:0] LOL


----------



## Skye (Dec 14, 2006)

Dang! 

And, considering that guy's got a solid foot on me, double dang!


----------



## ctEaglesc (Dec 14, 2006)

Skye a matchbook has a solid foot on you.
Anyone for extreme frisbee?


----------



## byounghusband (Dec 14, 2006)

Can I turn ones like that on my JET 1014??[][]

Seriously, those are beautiful!!  Someday my lathe will grow up and I will be able to turn stuff like that!!


----------



## kent4Him (Dec 14, 2006)

Very, Very nice.


----------



## NavyDiver (Dec 14, 2006)

WOW!  That's a big pair of frisbees. [] [8D]

Dave, where are you stationed?


----------



## Woodnknots (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NavyDiver_
> <br />WOW!  That's a big pair of frisbees. [] [8D]
> 
> Dave, where are you stationed?


Norfolk.  I'm at CNATTU.  Tomorrow is my last day, back to the real Navy.  Well, sort of, I'm going to VRC-40.


----------



## Jim15 (Dec 14, 2006)

Beautiful work.


----------



## BigRob777 (Dec 15, 2006)

Dave,
Awesome work.  I can't wait to start "bowl" turning.  I will start much smaller, using my baracuda 2 scroll chuck.  I don't trust myself doing the tape thing, to a baseplate, or whatever you call that thing.

That wood wouldn't have done much for pens, but it's awesome in these platters.
Rob


----------



## woodmarc (Dec 15, 2006)

Those are some rather LARGE pieces.  Where on earth did you find such large pieces of Mahogony.  The biggest stuf we have around here is about 18".  The finish is excellent.  Waterlox is some great stuff.  

AN AIRDALE  AHHHHH!!!!

My last Command was FACSFAC VACAPES at NAS Oceana.  I spent a lot of time tied up to pier 12 in Norfolk.   Did some time on the Nimitz.  Hence move "love" of airdales....


----------



## Woodnknots (Dec 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by woodmarc_
> <br />Those are some rather LARGE pieces.  Where on earth did you find such large pieces of Mahogony.  The biggest stuf we have around here is about 18".  The finish is excellent.  Waterlox is some great stuff.
> 
> A


I called around alot.  I tried woodcraft, as my first choice was Bubinga.  They had a 24" wide piece that would have fit the bill nicely, but by the time my customer had the money, it was sold.  I called Yukon lumber, and they had this piece, 7ft long, 22" wide.  It was expensive, but I wasn't paying for it.  I didn't get anywhere near what these were worth, but it was one of those things where I wanted to see if I could do it, and He paid for the wood, and a little more, so I made some money, just not much.

Thanks for all the great responses!!


----------



## thetalbott4 (Dec 17, 2006)

That guy has a huge set of...platters! It's a darn good thing there was no decorative spot in the center of each platter or that would have been a risky picture. []


----------



## bob393 (Dec 17, 2006)

Nice work. They are big and beautiful.


----------



## woodwish (Dec 17, 2006)

Wow, I was really proud of a 16" walnut platter I made recently but these are spectacular!


----------



## darbytee (Dec 17, 2006)

Very nice Dave. Definitely bigger than anything I've done so far.


----------

